# platy gives birth and other comments



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

So she had seven while she was in the little floating breeder but 3 got back up to where she was and she grabbed them. A few more hours go by and she has 6 more. She got one before it fell through the slot. I scoop her into a net, get my trusty turkey baster out, remove the slotted divider and get the fry. Pop momma back into the breeder and in about 10 minutes she pops out a few more. Then I see that there are some missing again and notice the betta underneath the breeding tank sucking out the fry when they get onto the little slits at the bottom that allows for the water to circulate through.
Smart betta!!
good little platy- she has a very mellow personality and doesn't panic when I move her around. Doesn't seem to mind at all.
She was pregnant when I bought her and her sisters 6-8 weeks ago, so I don't know if this is her first batch with me or if she had others and they got eaten. Those bettas are mighty hunters. 
Also the SAE likes its share of fry and will chase them around the tank.It looks really funny because of its shape but it sure can go when a live meal is in range.
I have another 6 pregnant platies but currently my 10 gallon fry tank is full of guppy and platy fry so will not be rescuing any more fry for a while.Too bad(


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

congratz! pft, bettas smh. i leave mine by them selves. lol. how much fry ya got now?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm glad something is finally not going wrong in one of your tanks!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

something over 50 fry- Mostly gold guppies, some black guppies,blue platies,sunsets and now the red wags.


----------

